

Best Books to Read for Entrepreneurs - rywalker
http://lister.io/MarkM/best-books-to-read-for-entrepreneurs-

======
pushkargaikwad
Getting Real
[http://gettingreal.37signals.com/](http://gettingreal.37signals.com/) is a
must read (it is also free)

